# Stock spring rate 93 NX2000?



## 98_1LE (Mar 30, 2003)

I was wondering what the stock spring rates are on a '93 NX2000?


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

That would be nice to know......I've never seen a listing for stock spring rates on a B13 of ANY kind.

I DO know that Eibach Pro Kits for NX's are 160lb/in front AND rear.

And for B13 SE-R's they (Prokits) are 150lb/in front, 145lb/in rear.

Non progressive.......I got these listings out of the NISMO catalog.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## 98_1LE (Mar 30, 2003)

I don't mean to sound like an a$$, but it seems that I see the search button posted a LOT on this board.

For the record, I did do a search for it, both here and ar se-r.net. Maybe the guys that have 500 posts of the search button could share the zen art of finding this data...


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

I wrote a search primer for the old se-r mailing list archives. Search for "slartibartfast".

As for Vbulletin boards, the search engine *S U C K S*.

You have to try different criteria and what finds your target info is sometimes not at all obvious.

On this board, search for "lb/in". That will weed out the those posts ASKING for rates, like yours, and point you to threads with SPECIFIC values. It would seem unlikely that anyone would post "lb/in" by itself, though THIS message will now appear in your search..


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Actually.............what I was getting at is that I don't think anyone has ever posted B13 spring rates, so seraching wouldn't help one bit.

So...the question stands.....does anyone have B13 spring rates, especially for the NX?


----------



## 98_1LE (Mar 30, 2003)

Using bahearn's search advice (thanks), I found a couple threads indicating that B13 SE-R's used 132 lb/in front, 109 lb/in rear spring rates. Now the questions is, do the SE-R and NX2000 use the same spring?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Well, BIGBULS, you haven't been around very long in the SE-R community. This has been posted several times in various locations in the six years I've been active in the SE-R community.

Don't forget sr20deforum and the old SE-R mailing list and new SE-R mailing list archives. The old mailing list archives dates to late 1996; it was around BEFORE that but the backup was lost.

And no, the NX rates are slightly different, but that will be LaaEftR. Which reminds me, there are the old-style BBSs and UseNet to search, as well.


----------

